# Query about nurses bridging programme



## Dhanya123 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi everyone,This is my first post in this group.I have been trying to get an admission for the nurses bridging programme.Now,I am 10 weeks pregnant.Is there any difficulty to get the admission in colleges?or will they accept a pregnant student to do the course in Australia ?


----------

